# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Unpaid] I need you ! I need a Med-Fan map for a RPG !

## Thezkor

Hello, I'm Thezkor and I'm game mastering a RPG with my friends, I created my own universe, but.. I'm not really an artist, but.. you are  :Wink:  So please help me  :Smile: 
I have a sketch for the shape I would like. 
On this map must be : 
- Kaedor's Empire (big country on the south)            Capital : Alstad
- Aen Delith Forest (Peninsula on North East side)     Capital : X
- Paoma (a very very little country on the center)     Capital : Paoma
- Kingdom of Alteria ( North)                                   Capital : Erada
- Yggdrasil (South West)                                         Capital : Kalmar
- Kingdom of Gaevin (West and the big Island)         Capital : Tilde
- Kingdom of Engan ( North West)                           Capital : Thébènes
- Kingdom of Maldov (Moutains in the center)           Capital : Vignefer
- Kingdom of Osmalia (East side)                             Capital : Franvallon

There are no more constraints.. so if you are interested, please help me  :Smile: 

            Thezkor

----------


## Kate2192

I would be interested in working on this project with you. To give you a little more about myself, I’m a Ringling College grad and have been freelancing for the past few years working on video games, books, and tabletop RPGs. I have produced multiple maps, environment illustrations, and prop designs for clients all around the world. My portfolio can be viewed at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, and if you feel that my skills could be useful to you please email me at kateam@optonline.net and let me know. 

Hope my style works for you and to hear from you soon

Kate

----------


## Ish_Joker

I'm not sure if you will find someone to do it unpaid. If you do, then that's great of course. If you don't find anyone, I can give you options that will greatly reduce the cost for you. You can check examples of my work in my portfolio. If you want to know the options, feel free to e-mail me at fantasymapshop@gmail.com

----------


## Kellerica

Ye, unpaid is always a bit tricky. For a large map like this, you are easily looking at 400-500 dollar bill to get it done professionally (or even more than that, depending on who is the artist). I get that if you are just running games for your friends, paying that much money can seem way too much, but sadly for the artist the time and effort needed to complete the map is exactly the same than it would be if you wanted to use it commercially.

----------


## Tiana

Man, your map sketch is looking great! You could put text on it and call it finished.  :Smile:

----------


## Ralaris

the image shared is from a continent generator but he could indeed label it then use that.

----------


## Wired

Put a few simple location icons on that sketch, don't zoom in too far, and you have a pretty rad map as it is.

----------


## Tiana

> the image shared is from a continent generator but he could indeed label it then use that.


Yes, when someone wants a free map, who you gonna call? Free map generators! That's why I throughly support their existence and put links to every single one I COULD find on my website. This weeds out everyone who just wants a free map. I personally do take a handful of cheap commissions every year for indi creators, but they're just that: cheaper. A continent generator is the PERFECT way to get a free map for your private non-commercial project. Here's my current list of free map generators for the record, in case OP is interested and finds something in there with a style more to their taste.

----------

